# Chilcotin 27,5 - Gibt es das?



## Rüdiger (5. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Experten,

Ich bin verwirrt un die aktuelle KNOLLY Seite hilft da auch nicht weiter.

Gibt es, bzw gab es eine Serie mit "speziellem" Hinterbau für 650B / 27,5" ?
Oder passt in den Knolly Chilcotin Hinterbau sowieso ein 27,5" Laufrad???

Grüße


----------



## Oldskul (5. Dezember 2016)

Leider nein ... weder das eine, noch das andere! Müsstest auf ein Delirium (ggf. Warden) umsteigen - so oder so eine gute Wahl ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RB_Toyride (3. Januar 2017)

Hi, 
habe mich vor einiger Zeit genau das gleiche gefragt. Hab dann mal direkt bi Knolly angefragt und dort die Auskunft bekommen, sie hätten es schon probiert und es hätte "ums Arschlecken nicht gepasst. Allerdings könnte es bei einer anderen Felgen/Reifenkombination (Variierende Bauhöhe) gehen, jedoch ohne Garantie"
Bin dann aber bei 26" geblieben und nur auf Tubeless umgestiegen. Das reicht mir auch 

Vg Marc


----------



## Wieflinger (16. März 2017)

Also in meinem Chilkotin sind sind 27,5" räder drin.
am hinterrad ist es  oben relativ eng aber des passt...
hab einen L rahmen von 2014


----------

